# Ein Kormoran im Garten



## Marlene (31. Aug. 2009)

heue morgen haben wir einen Kormoran beim Fischen erwischt 
Leider war es recht duster, deshalb sind die Bilder nicht besonders gut, aber als Beweis reicht es bestimmt.
Bis jetzt habe ich erst 2 Goldorfen wieder gesehen, hoffentlich wurden nicht alle gefressen:shock
Auf dem 3. Bild sieht man links unten einen geschockten Schröder flüchten


----------



## laolamia (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

die katze rennt eindeutig in die falsche richtung und sollte 1 woche mit liebesentzug bestraft werden


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi Marlene,

:beeten hoffentlich kommt er nicht wieder 





> Meistens werden kleine Fische zwischen 5 und 25 Zentimeter Länge erbeutet, nur selten auch größere bis zu 60 Zentimeter, Zur Jagd tauchen Kormorane von der Oberfläche geradlinig nach unten oder mit einem kleinen Kopfsprung vorwärts. Die Beute wird dann aktiv verfolgt, mit dem Schnabel erbeutet und zur Oberfläche gebracht.


Quelle http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kormorane#Ern.C3.A4hrung

Was hast du für einen Schutz ? Netz drübber ? Katze am Teich festbinden ?


----------



## doh (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Also die Idee mit der Katze am Teich festbinden gefällt mir sehr gut 

Laufen Kormorane wenn sie gelandet sind?
Der __ Reiher landet ja normalerweise direkt und läuft sehr selten noch Strecken bis er am Teich ist.

Könntest Angelschnur über den Teich spannen.
Einfach ein paar Stöcke in den Boden klopfen, Schnur drum und auf die andere Seite gezogen.

Aber hoffe er kommt nicht wieder zu euch.

____________
Liebe Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Marlene (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



> Was hast du für einen Schutz ?


keinen


> Katze am Teich festbinden ?





> die katze rennt eindeutig in die falsche richtung und sollte 1 woche mit liebesentzug bestraft werden


armer Schröder.....


> Laufen Kormorane wenn sie gelandet sind?


die landen auf dem Wasser und starten auch von da. Dieser hat nach dem Start eine saubere Bruchlandung auf der Wiese hingelegt, hoffentlich nicht weil er zu vollgefressen war:beeten


> Könntest Angelschnur über den Teich spannen.
> Einfach ein paar Stöcke in den Boden klopfen, Schnur drum und auf die andere Seite gezogen.


gute Idee - danke


----------



## orcanet (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Eigentlich ja tolle Bilder (besonders der flüchtende, rote Blitz  ) aber - Kormorane neigen leider dazu sich total voll zufressen, wenn sich ihnen eine günstige und einfache Möglichkeit bietet (ich will Dir nicht Bange machen aber 4-5 Goldorfen schafft der bei einmal futtern spielend  ) und wenn er erfolgreich war, dann kommt er bestimmt wieder. Sicherheitshalber würde ich für die nächste Zeit ein Netz über den Teich spannen, so dass er nicht im Wasser landen kann.

Lieben Gruss
Barbara


----------



## Marlene (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

er war heute wieder da, aber nicht im Teich.
Ich glaube, er ist noch sehr jung und mit dem __ Fliegen hat er es auch noch nicht so.
Wir haben ihn mit einem Netz eingefangen und zu einer Sandkuhle gebracht. Da hat er viel Platz und noch mehr Fische und wir sind ihn erstmal los


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

, hoffentlich wars keine Kiesgrube vom Anglerverein


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

...dann müssen sie ihm halt noch einen Angelschein besorgen !

Tolle Fotos - aber ganz schön mutig, der Schnabel ist nicht ohne.


----------



## Eugen (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

ein schöner Vogel  

auch einen haben will 

aber dazu brauch ich ja Fische


----------



## Doris (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo Marlene

Auch bei uns war vor 4 Wochen der Kormoran. Leider habe ich nicht so tolle Bilder machen können, denn er war einfach zu schnell.
Beim ersten mal ist er zwischen unseren beiden Teichen auf Casies kleiner Sonnenterrasse gelandet - (heisst so weil er dort gerne in der Sonne sitzt) von dort hab ich ihn schon mal verjagd, bevor er irgendwie was fressbares finden konnte.
Als nächstes bin ich los und hab die Kamera geholt und mich auf die Lauer gelegt. Denn ich sah ihn immer noch in der Nähe kreisen. 
Dann kam er wieder runter und landete mitten in unserem Teich. Ich wusste gar nicht, was zuerst machen, fotografieren oder wegjagen. Also kam beides zur gleichen Zeit. Er hat es zum Glück nicht geschafft auch nur einen Fisch zu bekommen und startete sofort wieder durch, um sich danach zwischen unseren Büschen niederzulassen um sich etwas zu trocknen.

Alles wurde natürlich auch von unserem "Wächter des Teiches" Casie beobachtet. Es schien ihm aber doch wohl etwas suspekt. Deiner hat wenigstens noch eine Regung gezeigt, wenn auch flüchtender weise  unser schaute nur einfach ganz dusselig hinterher - um sich nachher im geschützten und Kormoranfreien Wohnzimmer in sein Körbchen zu verziehen.


   
Naja, wenn man den Grössenunterschied sieht überlege ich mir was ich gemacht hätte ... 
 

​


----------



## Marlene (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



> Auch bei uns war vor 4 Wochen der Kormoran.


und ich dachte, sowas käme eher selten vor
Aber Casie guckt auch etwas verblüfft und Dein Kormoran konnte wenigsten __ fliegen, der hier stürzte immer wieder ab.


> auch einen haben will


Ich habe ihn gerade besucht, es geht ihm offensichtlich gut - soll ich ihn Dir fangen und schicken?


> aber ganz schön mutig, der Schnabel ist nicht ohne.


ohja, zum Dank hat er auch nach meinem Mann gehackt, aber der hatte Handschuhe an


----------



## canis (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

moin,

nur mal so als info: wildtiere darf man nicht so einfach einfangen und irgendwo wieder auswildern. auch nicht, wenn sie einen schaden anrichten. der kormoran ist bei euch wahrscheinlich eine geschützte art und untersteht damit sogar noch strengerem schutz als normale wildtiere. 

übrigens handelt es sich eindeutig nicht um einen jungvogel. kormorane mit einem durchgehend schwarzen gefieder sind ausgewachsen. jungtiere erkennt man gut an den hellen stellen im gefieder (v.a. an hals und bauch) und der sonst eher braunen als schwarzen färbung. 

LG
David


----------



## Marlene (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



> nur mal so als info: wildtiere darf man nicht so einfach einfangen und irgendwo wieder auswildern


was hätte ich in diesem Fall tun müssen?


> kormorane mit einem durchgehend schwarzen gefieder sind ausgewachsen.


man sieht es nicht so richtig, aber dieser hat noch weiße Federn an Bauch + Brust.


----------



## canis (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



Marlene schrieb:


> was hätte ich in diesem Fall tun müssen?



einfach verscheuchen bis er wegfliegt. hätte er dies nicht getan - du meinst ja, er habe es nicht so mit dem __ fliegen - den zuständigen wildhüter, förster oder jagdaufseher informieren (k.a. wer bei dir für sowas zuständig ist). 

wobei er ja eigeflogen ist, weshalb er eigentlich auch wieder sollte ausfliegen können



Marlene schrieb:


> man sieht es nicht so richtig, aber dieser hat noch weiße Federn an Bauch + Brust.



stimmt, ein paar hat er noch. ist aber trotzdem kein ganz junger mehr. 

LG
David


----------



## Peter S (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo Marlene
Der einzige sichere Schutz für deine Fischis: Netz!!
Nachdem ich 2 Mal Besuch von diesem "Geier" hatte und insgesammt 5 Kois in der Größe 20- 25 cm verlor blieb mir keine andere Wahl als meine Fischis in den Knast zu bringen. Der alte gierige "Geier" hat jetzt keine Chance mehr. Das Netz ist schwarz, hat eine Maschenweite von 8 cm und ist UV-beständig. Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## Bebel (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hallo 

Ich persönlich mag keinen Hochsicherheitstrakt im Garten. 

Im Herbst kommt ohnehin ein Netz über den Teich wegen dem Laub, dann kann auch kein Räuber mehr an die Fische. 

Im Sommer bin ich sehr viel im Garten, scheinbar traut sich da auch kein Räuber mehr dahin. Wenn doch mal einer auftaucht sorgt auch mein kleiner Reiherschreck dafür, daß der nicht so schnell wieder kommt  

   

Der einzige der sich schon mal bei den kleinen Fischen bedient hat war ein Eisvogel im letzten Jahr - da hielt sich der Schaden aber in Grenzen.

@David
Ich denke man kanns auch übertreiben, der Kormoran wurde ja nicht völlig aus seinem Lebensraum gerissen, sondern wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, lediglich zum nächsten Baggersee verfrachtet - was einem natürlichen Lebensraum sicherlich mehr entspricht als ein Gartenteich. Da wäre er sicher sowieso wieder abgewandert wenn nichts mehr zum Fressen im Teich gewesen wäre.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## canis (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*



Bebel schrieb:


> @David
> Ich denke man kanns auch übertreiben, der Kormoran wurde ja nicht völlig aus seinem Lebensraum gerissen, sondern wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, lediglich zum nächsten Baggersee verfrachtet - was einem natürlichen Lebensraum sicherlich mehr entspricht als ein Gartenteich. Da wäre er sicher sowieso wieder abgewandert wenn nichts mehr zum Fressen im Teich gewesen wäre.



das ändert aber nichts an der tatsache, dass man ohne bewilligung keine wildlebenden tiere einfangen darf.

und welcher lebensraum einem kormoran entspricht, kann der vogel wohl immer noch selbst besser beurteilen als wir menschen

LG
David


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kormoran*

Hi,

eigentlich dürfte ich dann auch die __ Libellen, __ Kröten, __ Frösche die sich immer mal ins Haus/Werkstatt verirren, nicht einfangen und wieder raustragen. Die stehen auch unter Schutz.

Den Kormoran einfach für die Tür (übern Zaun befördern) setzen wäre wohl die bessere Alternative gewesen. Soll er sich einen Platz suchen wo er die gefressenen Fische soweit verdaut bis er wieder leicht genug ist um sich in die Luft zu erheben.


----------



## Christine (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ein Kormoran im Garten*

Hi,

das hier war Marlenes Besuch - die Diskussion zum Vogel an sich findet Ihr jetzt hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24831


----------



## Casybay (13. März 2010)

*AW: Ein Kormoran im Garten*

Hallo,
dies ist zwar kein Kormoran, aber der hier steht auf auch Fische und spinoniert uns schon aeit längerem aus. Was ein Glück, dass es bei uns keine Fische gibt! 
Aber die armen __ Frösche.......


----------

